
Ask HN: What books should I read this summer? - zevv
Yay, holidays are coming up! The last few years I got some very good reads from similar threads on HN, but couldn&#x27;t find one for this summer yet. What are the books one should read in CS, popular science and&#x2F;or sci-fi in 2020?
======
tjalfi
Fiction:

    
    
      The Master and Margarita - Mikhail Bulgakov
      The Steerswoman - Rosemary Kirstein
      The Carpet Makers - Andreas Eschbach
      Nine Hundred Grandmothers - R.A. Lafferty
      Weaveworld - Clive Barker
      A Small Death in Lisbon - Robert Wilson
      Bones of the Earth - Michael Swanwick
      Enough Rope - Lawrence Block
      The Anubis Gates - Tim Powers
      Her Smoke Rose Up Forever - James Tiptree Jr.
      Planetfall - Emma Newman
    

Biography/Memoirs:

    
    
      Surely You're Joking, Mr. Feynman! - Richard Feynman
      What Do You Care What Other People Think? - Richard Feynman
      Crime and Guilt: Stories - Ferdinand von Schirach
      Last Chance to See - Douglas Adams
      Travels - Michael Crichton
    

Technical:

    
    
      The Unwritten Laws of Engineering - W.J. King
    

Nonfiction:

    
    
      Legal Systems Very Different From Ours - David Friedman
      Prisoners of Geography: Ten Maps That Explain Everything About the World - Tim Marshall

------
realpanzer
For sci-fi/dystopian I really liked Sea of Rust, Fire Upon The Deep, A
Deepness in the Sky, Childhood's End, Rendezvous with Rama, Midworld, Of Men
And Monsters, Metro 2033, Wool, The Maiden Voyage of The Destiny Unknown, The
Electric State ...

~~~
zevv
Ah, Childhood's End I was once on my list but I never got to read it, thanks!

------
notsag-hn
I'm going to recommend you the last one I read and loved so much: Ghost in the
wires by Kevin Mitnick. What a legend OMG!

~~~
zevv
Looks good, on the shopping list!

------
pizza
I am thinking about reading The Lord of Light. Technology advances and people
attain techno-Buddhist-Hindu god status.

------
C0n57an71n
'The art of electronics', and to watch: 'The seceret life of maschines'
series.

------
giantg2
I've seen a few similar threads on so far. Here are ones that I've added to my
list (haven't gotten to read them yet).

Doing Capitalism in the Innovation Economy, Technological Revolutions and
Financial Capital, permutation city, diaspora, quantum theif, glass bead game,
sapiens

~~~
zevv
Thanks for the list, will pick up a copy of Permutation City!

------
kwawmannanjnr
How innovation works

~~~
zevv
Steam power, patents and the infinite improbability drive. This one goes on
the list!

